# BFP then brown spotting, is this normal?



## Josyl (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi ladies

I'm feeling at a bit of a loss this morning.  We recently had IVF and on 10dp3dt I tested and it was a BFP!!!!  We were astonished and elated, completely over the moon.  Yesterday morning I noticed a brown / dark red mark about the size of your thumb in my underwear (really sorry if that's tmi) and noticed brown mucus when I wiped.  It then stopped and last night I saw a bit of brown when wiping.  I've had cramping on and off and again a slight brown mucus this morning and slight cramping.  I just don't know what to think, DH is devaststed that it may be going wrong and I just don't know what to think.  AF would have been due today.  Can anyone help or shed some light on this?  Is this normal or is it a bad sign?  I spoke to my nurse at the clinic yesterday and she said it could be an implantation bleed but surely it is too late for that?  I'm struggling with not knowing what is going on. xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey hun,u tested early,have u tested since?just hope the hcg shot was outta ur system cos it can take up to 14 days and its the only thing that can give u a false positive!!movin on from that,it could well be implantation bleedin,brown blood is old blood so its def a good sign!!I tested 12dp2dt and was bfn however tested 13dp and was bfp so it can happen late!!I had no spottin however lots of girls on my thread have so its very common!!

Good luck hun

Jenna xx


----------



## Josyl (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Jen

many thanks for your response.  I originally did a test 6dp3dt which was negative so hopefully that means that the hcg is out of my system, I redid the test yesterday 12dp3dt and it was still positive, but if it was positive a few days before then I wondered if there was still leftover pregnancy hormones even though it was not working, if that makes sense?  I wonder if the progesterone pessaries are interferrring with whats happening down there?

xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Please don't worry about the brown spottin cos that is a good sign,with u doin the test at 6dp then I'd say congrats are in order however to put ur mind at rest u may want to buy a digital test(I don't like them myself but I no girls who rave about them cos it'l tell u exactly how far on u are) or u could maybe contact ur clinic or gp about gettin ur hcg levels checked!!again I didn't do this but its cos my clinic thinks a preg test is enough on its own!!honestly,don't panic cos stress is the last thing u or ur wee embie needs 

Jenna xx


----------



## Josyl (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks jen

I've used the clear blue digital which say pregnant 1-2 weeks, which according to their  leaflet means medically you are 3-4 weeks.  Might test again tomorrow.  Many congratulations on your BFP, not long to go now for you    

xx


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

You'd be surprised how common this is. Brown means old blood but it's not necessarily a worry if you have a bit of red too. I had brown spotting that started a day after my BFP, it turned red and heavier after a week and we thought all was lost but a week later (6wks pg) a scan revealed two heartbeats who are now nearly a year old. The bleeding carried on for another couple of weeks getting lighter and lighter

I was told there's a lot of vascular activity going on in there with the creation of new blood vessels that will become the placenta. Usually any little bleeds get absorbed but not always.

Congrats on your BFP and try not to worry.


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

That sounds spot on then hun so try and relax and enjoy it!!yea 4wks left for me,it really does fly by!!

Jenna xx


----------



## Kinab (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Josyl,

I just wondered if your clinic offered HCG testing? This would be a way to put your mind at rest, and give a clear idea of what is happening. As others have said there are a number of reasons why you can spot / bleed in early pregnancy so try not to worry too much xxx


----------



## Josyl (Jul 27, 2007)

Thank you so much ladies, I'd be lost without this site.  The clinic have told me to call them if I have another 'bleed', I haven't had a bleed just a bit of brown stringy stuff when I wipe, nothing overnight and I've been monitoring every 30 mins, I'm cramping on and off.  With my daughter I had a clot of blood 6dp3dt and cramping until about 6 weeks so thought that was either one coming away or implantation, but this is much later and a different type of colour and amount.

xx


----------

